# Mainframe 9pt Centerville



## TopAholic (Mar 11, 2005)

two weeks ago....

Just got back from the family ranch and boy was I blessed the last sunrise of the 2013 bow season! Took off work Friday to get in one more day in the tree before the "boomsticks" hit the woods in full force and all I can say is....."Sure glad I did!"

Had this guy come visit my set at 8:30 as I was watching a lone doe milling around in the pasture 120yds in front of me after she had her fill of my throw corn just moments prior . I hear a thud/splash to the left of me as there was approximately 1"-2" of standing water along this particular wood line I was hunting from previous day(s) thunderstorms. I look to see what created the noise and catch a glimpse of a massive split tine with heavy beams thru the tree limbs and realize this is the one! I immediately reached for my bow and connect my release. What seemed like an eternity the buck walks out in the pasture at 30yards. He takes notice of the doe out in the pasture and begins to walk towards me closing the distance to 22 yards slightly quartering away with his eyes on her! I am thinking he is getting ready to bolt towards the doe but instead he begins feeding on my corn. Soon as he put his head down I come to full draw and he hears "me"







or something as he lifts his head in my direction and that's when I noticed just how big he truly is. Told myself "Don't look at the horns!" Settled/released and "THWACK" my arrow finds its mark! The buck bolts left to exit the field and stops 70yds out, looks back and the death dance begins for both of us!!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Awesome deer, congrats!!!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice Deer, congrats


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats on an awesome buck!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, that's an awesome buck for anywhere, congrats!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

What a stud!!! Congrats


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Magnificent buck!


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome Buck. Congrats


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

VERY NICE!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck. Congrats!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm happy for ya....nice buck


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Great job, he's a dandy...

Is that a Lacy dog?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

What a cool deer! Congratulations.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

That's a nice buck! Congrats


----------



## TopAholic (Mar 11, 2005)

SilverKingHunter said:


> Great job, he's a dandy...
> 
> Is that a Lacy dog?


Thanks everyone for the replies!!! Still numb from the hunt!!

That sure is a lacy dog!! That is 11mo "Ringo"!!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Great buck, Congrats...


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

That's a wall hanger


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome deerâ€¦.congrats


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats to you, its one to brag about!


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Very nice, what part of the county? I'm up near Oakwood.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice old buck!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That is a great trophy. Huge deer with tons of character. Congrats


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow what a buck.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

good job top, anyone guess a score?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Stud buck !!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

beautiful buck, congrats!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice buck!! Congrats and thanks for sharing the story and photos!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Fantastic buck. Congratulations.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW!!!! That is an awesome buck!!! Congrats on the harvest and for sharing the pics. I can only dream taking something like that.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Look like a mainframe 10 to me with a lot of character. Great deer...


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a Great Looking Buck!..Will look Good on the wall!

Mark..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a great buck. Great shot placement also. Congratulations on what I would consider the buck of a lifetime. At least it would be for me.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW!!!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Dayum is about all i can say!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I see a lot of small bucks near Centerville and every once in a while I see a big one but not as nice as this one.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Great deer!! I've seen some toads taken this year in Leon County. Especially closer to the Trinity river. That's where I hunt. And I'm patiently waiting my turn...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOWWWW, that is an AWESOME BUCK...


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> Great deer!! I've seen some toads taken this year in Leon County. Especially closer to the Trinity river. That's where I hunt. And I'm patiently waiting my turn...


Me too...


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Excellent animal.

Here is one from early October west of Centerville. Ain't seen him during daylight hours.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Awesome deer


----------



## TopAholic (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Guys just got the official score sheet back and we missed him!! We had him at a gross of 164 4/8 but he didn't quite make the 160" club!

I contribute the difference to "too much aiming fluid" when the tape came out at camp! haha

I am still in awe and thanks again to everyone for the replies as this is my Personal best!

Good luck to "ALL" the rest of the season!!!


Typical Gross - 140 5/8 Non-Typical Gross - 159 5/8 

Typical Net - 118 0/8 Non-Typical Net - 156 0/8 
Score Sheet

Inside Spread - 16 6/8

Abnormal Points - 
1st R 6 2/8 L 7 5/8
2nd R --- L 4 0/8
3rd R --- L1 1/8

Beam Length Right 21 3/8 Left 19 7/8

Normal Pts &
Circumference 

G1 R 4 6/8--- L 5 0/8
G2 R 10 6/8---L 11 3/8 
G3 R 9 2/8---L 9 6/8
H1 R 4 5/8 ---L 4 3/8
H2 R 4 0/8---L 3 7/8
H3 R 4 1/8 ---L 4 1/8
H4 R 3 4/8 ---L 3 1/8


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome buck buddy... With a bow on top of it.. Wont forget that hunt for awhile


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

159 or 160, doesn't matter that buck is awesome!


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

i can taste the backstrap from here. very nice deer.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The 159 does not change that it is a great buck!


----------



## TopAholic (Mar 11, 2005)

Score really doesn't mean much to me its more of knowing the class of deer that may be out there ! it is Leon cty and not Maverick cty! haha

thanks again guys!!!


----------



## Outrage (Jul 25, 2005)

*awesome buck*

That is a beast, congrats. I hunt in Leon county also, Normangee area.


----------

